# Cocci treatment



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Tomorrow is my day 5, my last dose of Dimethox 40 percent for Coccidia. Seems like I read somewhere to wait so long and retreat? Is this for prevention or treatment. My vet said she was heavy in Coccidia and I am concluding treatment tomorrow.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

How’s her poop? And how is she otherwise?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That treatment should take care of it. If it doesn't, you will probably have to try a different med.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> That treatment should take care of it. If it doesn't, you will probably have to try a different med.


I gave last of dimethox 40% this morning and had noticed yesterday that she had started back with the scours. Should I go with another medicine or wait and she if it clears? Could she just be passing the Cocci? I have some Sulmet left. She had stop scouring until the dose Saturday.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> How's her poop? And how is she otherwise?


I noticed yesterday evening that it was runny again. She had been pellets so I turned her back with the other goats. Could be the grass she is eating now? Where she was it was only Alfalfa pellets and Medicated goat feed from Tractor Supply, no grass.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@TCOLVIN This must be so frustrating to you.

Would you tell me, please, how did you administer the Dimethox 40%? IM injection, SQ injection, IV injection, orally?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> @TCOLVIN This must be so frustrating to you.
> 
> Would you tell me, please, how did you administer the Dimethox 40%? IM injection, SQ injection, IV injection, orally?


orally


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What color are the scours?

Sulmet and dimethox are basically the same, so if you had to continue treatment, you might should try something different altogether, like baycox or corid.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> What color are the scours?
> 
> Sulmet and dimethox are basically the same, so if you had to continue treatment, you might should try something different altogether, like baycox or corid.


ok


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Suzanne_Tyler could this be something else, but related, like a really irritated gut lining?

I'd be inclined to give flax seeds for their mucilaginous properties, and daily Probios, for a few days and see if some healing could take place before starting another round.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@TCOLVIN What color are the scours?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give her the rumen boluses for 3 days and do Probios for at least a week.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> @TCOLVIN What color are the scours?


brown and soupy


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Give her the rumen boluses for 3 days and do Probios for at least a week.


she had rumen bolus about 3 weeks ago and probotics.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> @Suzanne_Tyler could this be something else, but related, like a really irritated gut lining?
> 
> I'd be inclined to give flax seeds for their mucilaginous properties, and daily Probios, for a few days and see if some healing could take place before starting another round.


I can't get flax seed around here that I know of. where do you get them
?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I can find small (1-5 lb) bags in the baking section of grocery stores. Larger quantities can be ordered online.

I don't know that it would help your goat. I just would be willing to try. Her poor gut lining has been through hell.

The daily rumen bolus and the daily probios as said above are going to be your best bet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would do a fecal again.


----------



## Emily_ (Feb 2, 2017)

I have a 7mo old buck that had tested positive for cocci and today was the last of the 5 day treatment of Albon. But he still has runny poo. He eats but still looks under the weather. Any suggestions? I'm new to goat spot and not sure how work it yet so forgive me if I'm not using it right.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome Emily. Have you read all the way through this thread? Are you able to get a new fecal done?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How much Albon did you give each day? How much does he weigh?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> I can find small (1-5 lb) bags in the baking section of grocery stores. Larger quantities can be ordered online.
> 
> I don't know that it would help your goat. I just would be willing to try. Her poor gut lining has been through hell.
> 
> The daily rumen bolus and the daily probios as said above are going to be your best bet.


Is a rumen yeast bolus and Ruemen bolus the same.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. If it is from me, I'm always talking about the rumen yeast bolus from PBS Animal Health.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Yes. If it is from me, I'm always talking about the rumen yeast bolus from PBS Animal Health.


It is so big. I just drenched half of it one day and half another day. Is this ok? Do I need to do more?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, for a few days, like the probiotics. Good idea on the drenching!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I had a doe with enterotoxemia, and her gut took a beating. I had a friend who gave me kefir grains which I gave her. They seemed to help, between that and the flat beer.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Kefir is full of probiotics.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

mariarose said:


> Kefir is full of probiotics.


Yes, I feel like that worked better than the ProBios, but she got both. I just noticed more improvement once I added the kefir.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You should give the whole bolus. One per day for 3 days.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The boluses I can buy locally are for cattle and too large to give a whole thing. Perhaps that is what TCOLVIN was referring to?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to open them up. I pour the powder into their mouth. But they need the whole contents of one pill.


----------



## Emily_ (Feb 2, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How much Albon did you give each day? How much does he weigh?





Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How much Albon did you give each day? How much does he weigh?


When I Brought him to the vet he gave him 10 ml and then told me to give him 5 ml for 4 days . He weighs about 30 pounds .


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> You have to open them up. I pour the powder into their mouth. But they need the whole contents of one pill.


With as


mariarose said:


> The boluses I can buy locally are for cattle and too large to give a whole thing. Perhaps that is what TCOLVIN was referring to?


Yes, they are bigger than my thumb. If I pour the whole thing in a 35-40 pound goat, I'm afraid it could choke her to death. She has a little mouth.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

But you can put the whole thing in a drench!

I trust her. She really knows her stuff.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> But you can put the whole thing in a drench!
> 
> I trust her. She really knows her stuff.


I trust her. She keeps me straight.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> But you can put the whole thing in a drench!
> 
> I trust her. She really knows her stuff.


I got flax seed today from Walmart. I gave some to the baby but she snub nosed it. How much do you give. Do you mix it with something?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I give a handful, first as an offering all by itself. Then tossed in with the regular offering, what ever she will eat. Whole flax seed does not really have much of a nutritional offering in and of itself, because of the thick seed coat. The main benefit of whole flax seed is the mucilage, the healing slime. So it does not really matter if you feed it with something else to get it down. You could even make a drench of it... It is really very forgiving that way....


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If the flax you got was already ground, give it by itself, or with other feed, or in a drench. But if in a drench you must give it quickly so it does not turn thick and slimy before you get it down, because that may make it difficult for you to get it down her. The whole idea here is the mucilage.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> I give a handful, first as an offering all by itself. Then tossed in with the regular offering, what ever she will eat. Whole flax seed does not really have much of a nutritional offering in and of itself, because of the thick seed coat. The main benefit of whole flax seed is the mucilage, the healing slime. So it does not really matter if you feed it with something else to get it down. You could even make a drench of it... It is really very forgiving that way....


Thanks, I'll try it mixed in her feed and it that don't work, I'll drench it.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

TCOLVIN said:


> Thanks, I'll try it mixed in her feed and it that don't work, I'll drench it.


Well yesterday it was cooler for the first time this year and with it rain. She was acting strange kinda stand offish, wet and cold. I put down hay on the ground in a small covered pen and put her mom in with her. She ate very little and snubbed the flax seed. I gave her the rumen bolus the next morning, (her third large bolus) and she didn't care to get out of pen. I turn mom to the pasture but she went back in stall and laid down on the hay. I kept her in all day. This evening she didn't want to eat much. I notice her poop was firming up but not pellets yet. She didn't want to leave pen again tonight. I think I'll do a temp in the morning and go from there. She did eat a very little hay this evening. She is in pen by herself tonight with hay on the ground. I did give her red cell ( about 12 ml) and a dose of replaime. What do I need to be looking for? Her scours have stop and bowel movement is kinda like a dog's.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Keep the hay up off the ground. That's how they get parasites and coccidia.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Keep the hay up off the ground. That's how they get parasites and coccidia.


The hay was to keep her off the ground. She has hay in the rack.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

TCOLVIN said:


> Tomorrow is my day 5, my last dose of Dimethox 40 percent for Coccidia. Seems like I read somewhere to wait so long and retreat? Is this for prevention or treatment. My vet said she was heavy in Coccidia and I am concluding treatment tomorrow.


Well she has still not firmed up. It is a mud like stool. (Thick) I has given the rumen bolus for 4 days, probotics drench, fed flax seed (she doesn't want to eat them) she has ate a few green leaves. She eats very little feed. Temp last check was 101.1. I will check again this evening. I don't know what other kind of medicine to give. I only have sulmet and Dimethox 40 percent.
This evening I think I'll give some pepo bismal and some more probiotics drench? Any ideas, she is shut off from the rest of herd for the time being.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have given her a lot of medicine, haven't you? I think she really needs GI Soother from Fir Meadow. I think there is a recipe for a similar product on here. I think her rumen needs some healing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The GI Soother is powder with ginger and cinnamon and other things in it.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> The GI Soother is powder with ginger and cinnamon and other things in it.


I had that recipe some where , I'll try to find it. I was going to give her some peto bismal this evening but check my calendar and today is her last dose of Cydectin. I didn't want to give the wormer and peto at the same time, as to me it seems not right. Maybe the peto in the morning or tomorrow Eve? Ideas please.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hold off on the pepto.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Hold off on the pepto.


I can't find the recipe with Cinnamon and different spices for the rumen. I had it copied somewhere but l don't know where it went. Does anyone know where to find it.?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> You have given her a lot of medicine, haven't you? I think she really needs GI Soother from Fir Meadow. I think there is a recipe for a similar product on here. I think her rumen needs some healing.


Ordered the GI Soother from Fir Meadows. Have received it yet. I have been giving her flax seed in the last couple of days. I gave about 1 tablespoon for 2 days in a row. I carry warm water to barn and mix on site, when it forms a ball I put in her mouth and she eats it. She seems a little better. No scours but a dog type stool, no pellets yet. I also gave her B Complex (3ml) 2 days also. I have fed green leaves also. She still doesn't want much of her goat pellets or alfalfa pellets mixed. What do you think. She got her last dose of Cydectin Monday of this week.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No more meds. Work on the rumen. Continue daily probiotics. Give the GI Soother when you get it. Do B Complex maybe every couple days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> I would do a fecal again.


I will do fecal again in about 5 more days. She had her last Cydectin Monday of this week. She is now solid with her stool but not pellets. I have been feeding her green leaves and giving a dose of probiotic drench every morning and a B complex every other day. Also I have been giving her about a tablespoon of flax seed every morning. I just add warm water to it, let it set for a minute and ball it up and put in her mouth. She swallows it so I guess it is working.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> No more meds. Work on the rumen. Continue daily probiotics. Give the GI Soother when you get it. Do B Complex maybe every couple days.


I have stopped all medicines and now just giving her flax seed in the mornings and a probiotic Drench. B complex every other day. stool solid but not pellets yet.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

TCOLVIN said:


> I have stopped all medicines and now just giving her flax seed in the mornings and a probiotic Drench. B complex every other day. stool solid but not pellets yet.


Still No pellets, gave a dose of GI Smoothers from Fir Meadows Friday morning and had to leave town for test of day and came back Saturday Eve. Had someone to feed for me Friday Eve so she was fed. When I got back I notice she had scoured some more. Stool was runny. Could I have given her too much of the Soother? Please help. Gave more green leaves this eve also.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

TCOLVIN said:


> Still No pellets, gave a dose of GI Smoothers from Fir Meadows Friday morning and had to leave town for test of day and came back Saturday Eve. Had someone to feed for me Friday Eve so she was fed. When I got back I notice she had scoured some more. Stool was runny. Could I have given her too much of the Soother? Please help. Gave more green leaves this eve also.


Should I give a B Complex tomorrow?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually you need to give it multiple times in a day initially. Like give it every few hours.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You can give blackberry leaves to firm up her poop if you have any.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Actually you need to give it multiple times in a day initially. Like give it every few hours.


Ok, bit I'm not home during the week (working)
I can do it today maybe. At 8:00 am and after dinner around 2pm and 3 and 4 and 5pm
Would this work? Also do I need to give a B Complex shot (3ml) ? She isn't very strong. Eyes don't look too bad, but it seems to perk her up. When I got back yesterday evening I gave green leaves (oak) and some replaime.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> You can give blackberry leaves to firm up her poop if you have any.


I have some of the leaves haven't fell off yet. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do it at 8, 2, 4, 6, 8 if you can. Give the B complex.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> I would do it at 8, 2, 4, 6, 8 if you can. Give the B complex.


Ok, that is what I'll do. I also gave b complex shot and fed blackberry leaves. She love them. Thanks for your input.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> I would do it at 8, 2, 4, 6, 8 if you can. Give the B complex.


I look back on her chart and saw where this has been going on for over a month now. When I left Friday she had firm poop like a dog. I gave her the G.I. Smoother and when I came back Saturday evening she had the runs again. Did I give too much? I gave about a full tablespoon in a drench gun mixed with warm water. I miss read the bag, it should have been 1/2 teaspoon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Actually you are supposed to give more when you have a problem.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> No. Actually you are supposed to give more when you have a problem.


Gave her 6 o'clock GI S. And offered her some lemon and orange tree leaves, she jumped on them like it was candy. I hope they are alright to feed.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

TCOLVIN said:


> Gave her 6 o'clock GI S. And offered her some lemon and orange tree leaves, she jumped on them like it was candy. I hope they are alright to feed.


Doing a fecal today. It seems like the GI Soother has made her scour worse.
She is real runny since I gave the For Meadow HI Soothers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder if she has something bacterial going on. The GI Soother usually works. I still think you need to work on rumen.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

I am waiting on the fecal test , will go from there.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

TCOLVIN said:


> I am waiting on the fecal test , will go from there.


Fecal back. Cocci still with her. Vet had a new medicine for me. Will pick it up this evening. Don't know the name yet. Will post more later.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> I wonder if she has something bacterial going on. The GI Soother usually works. I still think you need to work on rumen.


Fecal back. Cocci still with her. Vet had a new medicine for me. Will pick it up this evening. Don't know the name yet. Will post more later.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Our vet usually gives us SMZ-TMP, which is a human antibiotic in a pill form. He also recommends the Dimethox...I have not personally used this drug yet but with the antibiotic pill we have never had scours. I like to give any goat that was on antibiotics ProBiotic Paste with B12 to help with gut health. Goats have little microorganisms that aid in rumen digestion...the antibiotics kill those little bugs, so any ProBios is a great help in repopulating. Good luck!!


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

bamaherd said:


> Our vet usually gives us SMZ-TMP, which is a human antibiotic in a pill form. He also recommends the Dimethox...I have not personally used this drug yet but with the antibiotic pill we have never had scours. I like to give any goat that was on antibiotics ProBiotic Paste with B12 to help with gut health. Goats have little microorganisms that aid in rumen digestion...the antibiotics kill those little bugs, so any ProBios is a great help in repopulating. Good luck!!


Well when I got to Vets office the girl gave me a Strongid T for Cocci. I looked and said something is wrong. You said on the phone that the Vet said Cocci was the problem, what you have given me is for Barber Pole worm. She went back and ask him, came back and told me that he said give this for B.P. Worms and feed the Medicated feed with Rumensin for Coccidia. Now I'm not sure, go figure. The drug is an old one call pyrantel B. I think. Or something like that.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

TCOLVIN said:


> Well when I got to Vets office the girl gave me a Strongid T for Cocci. I looked and said something is wrong. You said on the phone that the Vet said Cocci was the problem, what you have given me is for Barber Pole worm. She went back and ask him, came back and told me that he said give this for B.P. Worms and feed the Medicated feed with Rumensin for Coccidia. Now I'm not sure, go figure. The drug is an old one call pyrantel B. I think. Or something like that.


I think I maybe developing a resistant worm. I've had this before.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

TCOLVIN said:


> I think I maybe developing a resistant worm. I've had this before.


Now she has dehydrated more. Poop still runny. we will see after the pyrantel B. is given .
I feed more blackberry leaves this morning. and gave a b complex shot- 3ml. she weighs about 35 lbs. now my guess. She is not lethargic thou, she walks around, eats leaves and a little medicated feed. Just lost some weight.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Hugs (((TCOLVIN)))

If the problem is bacterial I have had luck with this product...

https://www.qcsupply.com/540333-ter...riteo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=retargeting

My co-op has smaller quantities for sale, but this is the product.

You need a coccidiostat for cocci, if that is the problem. Dimethox is a good one. I have heard that the injectable dimethox can still be given in an oral form. But I'm really uncertain of that. Perhaps someone here can give more complete info?

Does your vet say for certain sure that cocci is the issue?

My vet is good for saying "such and such" is the problem, here is my solution" And I bring the diagnosis here and I get a better solution for the vet diagnosis. That is why I ask the previous question.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

It might be time to invest in a microscope. I would find out for sure from the vet what you are dealing with, worms or coccidia. I have resistant worms, not barberpole, trichostrongyles. They cause my goats to have scours and lose weight along the top. When I have those, I give levamisole (Prohibit). I know that no other wormer kills them because I have a microscope and ran fecals myself.

My buck scoured for an extended time like your goat last year. I finally gave him levamisole and started giving pepto bismol for cattle three times a day along with Biomycin. Something in that combination worked for me. 

Luckily it was summer and I was not teaching. Also, I was at the point where I was scared he would dehydrate and die. After paying for a fecal, I would be sure of what the vet saw on the slide!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Corid can be used for cocci.
Was the count low or high? 
If you need how to mix the powder form 20% corid and dosage, I will get that for you if you want to use it. 
Feeding a coccistat feed, will do nothing for active cases. 

Stongid T is a dog wormer, not for goats.

Ivomec can be used for barberpole worms.
If she hasn't had that yet.
But did the fecal show she had them?
If not and no other worms showed up, do not give any wormer.

I would seek another vet, they are too jumpy on getting you the wrong meds and not the right one, which is alarming.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> Hugs (((TCOLVIN)))
> 
> If the problem is bacterial I have had luck with this product...
> 
> ...


that's my problem, when I called the vets office, the girl at the front desk said she had Cocci bad and that my vet had some medicine for me. when I got there to pick it up, the medicine they gave me was Pyrantel B. This is for barber pole not Cocci. I told her that and she went back to vet in the back room and he told her to tell me to use this today and 10 days later and to feed the medicated ADM feed with Rumensin for Cocci. They are always so busy there, you don't always get to talk to the vet. My contention was why prescribe Pyrantell B. for Cocci, Just don't makes sense to me. So, it must have been Barber pole and she said Cocci? Go figure. I gave her the Pyrantel B. and may give her another 5 days of dimethox. (her 3rd round in 2 months) I have some corid in a bag in refrigerator but it's over 2 years old. What do you think about the corid?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Sigh. I feel for you. I use Corid (never had to give any that old, however) because that is the only one I can easily get without a vet. I buy the powder and make it 2 times as strong as the instructions say to for treatment, and give 2 times as long also. Don't give B vitamins with the Corid.

As for the Rumensin, It is my opinion that the level of medication in feed is for prevention, not treatment. I admit, I do use medicated feed during times when medicated feed would be a good idea. I don't use it just because...

I can find no examples of Pyrantel B useful for cocci.

You are in a tough spot. In your spot, I would give Corid for the cocci, not the Pyantel.

Your poor girl. I really feel for her.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> Sigh. I feel for you. I use Corid (never had to give any that old, however) because that is the only one I can easily get without a vet. I buy the powder and make it 2 times as strong as the instructions say to for treatment, and give 2 times as long also. Don't give B vitamins with the Corid.
> 
> As for the Rumensin, It is my opinion that the level of medication in feed is for prevention, not treatment. I admit, I do use medicated feed during times when medicated feed would be a good idea. I don't use it just because...
> 
> ...


Thanks I gave her some peto bismal this evening. I was going to give her some pig scour halt but some how it got put in to the ice box and was frozen solid. I thawed it but not sure if it is good to use now so I gave her Pepto Bisma. I also gave her 60ml of water because she is dehydrated. The pyrantel b is for Barber Pole. After what my vet sent word to me I don't know what worms I am dealing with. I have corid powder on hand but it is over 2 years old. If she don't firm some by tomorrow Eve I'm going to do the Coccidia 5 day plan. Do you think the powdered corid is still good.? I have Dimethox and sulmet on hand. This is the 3rd goat I have had the same problem with this .


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Bless her heart! We pray her tummy gets better! Have you tried electrolytes? That will help with her dehydration. Scours strip the moisture right out of them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

_The vet is super wrong on waiting to treat cocci, especially if it is a bad case, it destroys the gut lining quickly, making it to where the goat cannot absorb nutrients, which is very bad. Kids will not grow as well, others will not gain weight as they should.

She may have barberpole as well, both need to be addressed. I would ask for a copy of the results of the fecal. And post it here. 
How is her inner lower eyelid coloring?_

_The powder corid, not sure of expiration date and if it will work anymore, can you pickup a new bag?

Start treatment of corid, this is how I mix and give it:
20% Powdered mixture: 3 ounces(10.5 tblspns) to 1 quart water
Mixed solution well. Shake well before use.
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
and so on
treat individually for 5 days_


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> _The vet is super wrong on waiting to treat cocci, especially if it is a bad case, it destroys the gut lining quickly, making it to where the goat cannot absorb nutrients, which is very bad. Kids will not grow as well, others will not gain weight as they should.
> 
> She may have barberpole as well, both need to be addressed. I would ask for a copy of the results of the fecal. And post it here.
> How is her inner lower eyelid coloring?_
> ...


Thanks for response. The corid had been opened on corner only and put in a plastic bag. Everything is closed today so I'm using what I have. I have Dimethox on hand but this is what I used the last go around with this. I'm not sure it is working. Maybe I can get a new corid tomorrow if Tractor Supply still carries it. I'm also giving her electrolytes drench morning & eve. Blackberry leaves when I can. This morning she met me at the pen gate and I gave her her electrolytes. She doesn't appear latharget. (Spell wrong) but she has lost weight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The corid may be working, but I can't say that for sure. Fecals after the fact will let you know. But being 2 years old is questionable, but yet again, it is powder form. 

Yeah, I wouldn't use that other kind for cocci med, if it may of not cured the first episode. 

Sounds like you are doing all the right things.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

TCOLVIN, the word you are looking for is lethargic. (just so you know)

Around me, the Corid is everywhere. EVERYWHERE! It is anything else I have to search for.

@toth boer goats has suggested yet another fecal and I'm so certain you are tired of being asked for them. But really, if you don't find out what EXACTLY your vet is checking for, we are equally in the dark as you are. I'm not trying to be hormonal here. We just really do not have the ability to divine what your vet tested for and what the results were without that printout.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> TCOLVIN, the word you are looking for is lethargic. (just so you know)
> 
> Around me, the Corid is everywhere. EVERYWHERE! It is anything else I have to search for.
> 
> @toth boer goats has suggested yet another fecal and I'm so certain you are tired of being asked for them. But really, if you don't find out what EXACTLY your vet is checking for, we are equally in the dark as you are. I'm not trying to be hormonal here. We just really do not have the ability to divine what your vet tested for and what the results were without that printout.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

He has never given me a print out. I guess because I drop the fecal off before he opens and he calls me or I call him for results. I have a prospect
Who works for another vet that says he does all the fecals at the vets office.
He says he will teach me to do them. lethargic, I know how to spell it but at the time I was frustrated and my mind on the little goats problem. I went to get new corrid to start giving her. I had given the old for 2 days. Do you think I need to go for a new 5 days or just go 3 more days. I know the more I try to explain, the worse I do it. Thanks for the input, we both need it, (my goat and I)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I almost always go longer than stated on the Corid. I don't see a problem with going 5 days instead of 3.

I also make certain to give Probios, or some other probiotic.

My vet does not give me a printout either. Very frustrating. I have learned I have to stand there with pen and paper and demand to know what he saw. 

My husband won't do that so I end up as much in the dark as when I started. "He saw multiple worms" "Which ones? and how high were the counts?" "He did not say." "?????"

Just remember not to give the B vitamins while giving the Corid.

Sorry I'm not more help to you.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

TCOLVIN said:


> He has never given me a print out. I guess because I drop the fecal off before he opens and he calls me or I call him for results. I have a prospect
> Who works for another vet that says he does all the fecals at the vets office.
> He says he will teach me to do them. lethargic, I know how to spell it but at the time I was frustrated and my mind on the little goats problem. I went to get new corrid to start giving her. I had given the old for 2 days. Do you think I need to go for a new 5 days or just go 3 more days. I know the more I try to explain, the worse I do it. Thanks for the input, we both need it, (my goat and I)


This morning her poop had firm a little more. Now kinda like a dog. She was hungry for green leaves so I went and cut her some. She wants out of that pen she is in. If I can ever see some pellets then out she goes. I keep new hay in shed for her daily to lay on. Don't know why they think that it is for pooping on. Just there nature I guess. 
I sure hope to clear her up in the next 10-12 days because I go in for foot surgery Dec 13th and Doctor says for 2 weeks I can't get out of house, then 6 weeks no driving. I have help to feed but to administer medicines and make decisions, well let's just say we will do the best we can. Maybe I can get someone to go down to pasture and take pics for me to look at to keep up with any developing problems.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> I almost always go longer than stated on the Corid. I don't see a problem with going 5 days instead of 3.
> 
> I also make certain to give Probios, or some other probiotic.
> 
> ...


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh but you are a big help, thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would start over like day 1 with the new bag of corid, just so you know it is working properly. Go 5 days with it, no more. You can follow up with probiotics a day after the final 5th day of the corid, for a few days to rebuild the gut.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Probotics now, while I'm giving the corrid? Just making sure. She is so frail. I hope she overs this. She ate a little feed this evening and I left her eating green oak leaves. She loves them.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Pam says later, after the end of the treatment. I give during the treatment. I see nothing in Probiotics that would interfere with the poison's action against the coccidia. I give Probiotics at the drop of a hat. Pam is more experienced than I am, so she has a reason for waiting, I'm sure. But I don't know what it is.

I'm so happy you have been willing to work to give her the natural food of browse. She's so lucky to have you.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

If she isn't eating enough, make her an alfalfa slurry. Soak some alfalfa pellets in water, add some sugar for energy and give it to her with a turkey baster.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

She eats green leaves readily. She also eats a little alfalfa pellets and goat feed. She gets 3 more days of Corrid mix. I am going to start a probotics drench on her tomorrow. Green leaves morning and eve.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's good she's eating. Give her b as soon as she's finished up with the corid.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> That's good she's eating. Give her b as soon as she's finished up with the corid.


She doesn't eat much. I'm thinking about the recipe jschies stated with the Alfalfa slurry if i can find a turkey baster. (do they still have these in the stores?) i gave her more electrolytes this morning (about 60ml). she takes it good. I also gave her some more green leaves this morning but it was a different kind of tree than the oak she likes. She smelled it and walked off, came back and eat a little of it and left it for a little Alfalfa pellets. i cut it in the dark this morning and don't know what ii is, but it is a native bush tree/bush around here. Oh yeah, can they eat Bottle Brush bushes. I have some i need to cut back.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I just use a 60ml syringe when giving alfalfa slurry. She really needs some b complex, but I guess that can't be helped


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Not giving the Corid, I can't give the B complex yet. Can I give her a copper bolus or should I wait?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would copper bolus now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can give a copper bolus.

Do not give vit B complex yet, it has thiamine in it, only after the full 5 day treatment of corid is finished, then Start it , 1 day after all is done.

Probiotics can be given, say you give corid in the morning, give the probiotics in the evening. That is fine.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I would copper bolus now.


Thanks, I will copper bolus this evening. I give Corid in the evening also. i'll give probiotics in the mornings. Should I continue the electrolytes?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

TCOLVIN said:


> Thanks, I will copper bolus this evening. I give Corid in the evening also. i'll give probiotics in the mornings. Should I continue the electrolytes?


Do you know what kind of bush this might be? It is not a cratemytle or bottle brush but it kinda smells like a bottle brush. It grows in the edge of the woods around my place. I hope it is not poisoning to goats.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If the electrolytes give her incentive to keep hydrated, keep up the electrolytes. I do not know that plant.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> If the electrolytes give her incentive to keep hydrated, keep up the electrolytes. I do not know that plant.


She did not eat it so it must not be good for her. I threw it out this evening and got some oak limbs. I did give a copper bolus and gave her the corid. Also I made a slurry mix of alfalfa pellets and water. She ate some when I would just put into her mouth. I won't have time to do this in the morning but will again tomorrow evening. She acted like she didn't mind my putting the slurry mixture in her mouth. If I can go early in the morning maybe I can give her more. I'll try but it's tough when you hold a day job. I was 7:00pm coming in tonight and up at 4 in the morning. I'm not complaining, I just want her well , whatever it takes. 3 more days on this new corid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your doing the best as you can, she is getting good care. 

Curious. will she eat the alfalfa pellets without making it a slurry? If so, let her eat it that way.

Yes, to the electrolytes, for a bit longer. If her stool stays solid, you can stop.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

stool right now is more solid but definitely not pellets. She is eating a few of the Alfalfa pellets but not much. I'll do 2 more Cocci treatments and then start B Complex the next day. I gave her some Alfalfa slurry this morning and 30ml of electrolyte drench and a copper bolus. When i get in this evening i probably do more electrolyte and Alfalfa slurry. She appears to be a little stronger but has a long way to0 go. Oh yeah , i also gave her a probiotic drench this morning. Boy, she will hate to see me coming if i keep this up. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work.

Yeah, the goats do not like to be helped, that is for sure. But it is for their own good. 

After corid is done, the next day starting on fortified vit B complex injections SQ will help her gut, 6 cc's per 100 lbs, along with probiotics for a few more days after. You should start seeing pellets then. 
Of course giving the slurry and electrolytes is a wet diet and may be what is keeping her a bit softer. Feeding some hay may help bind her more. Even if it is oat hay, goats seem to like it when they do not feel well. Mine do anyway.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

She acted a little better this eve. She was still loose bowels do I gave her the works. Gave her Corid dose, a shot of scour halt, 60ml of electrolytes, copper bolus, and a dose of probotics. She also got a little of the alfalfa slurry and I left her chewing on fresh green oak leaves. Maybe even better tomorrow. Thanks for all your input.
..


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

What copper bolus are you giving?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Good Morning. How is she today?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

jschies said:


> What copper bolus are you giving?


Capsule, 4 grams, for her size I pour out a little and recap it. they came from Jeffers pet.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Be careful with the copper. Overdosing is bad..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A shot of scour halt? Didn't you inject it? 
I hope not, it is a oral liquid given for 3 days, 1 x a day, double the dosage it says on bottle.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> A shot of scour halt? Didn't you inject it?
> I hope not, it is a oral liquid given for 3 days, 1 x a day, double the dosage it says on bottle.


It was drenched. Just an inadequate term used. Sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

LOL That was how I took it, like gulping down a shot of something. Then Pam asked her very sensible question, and I was like, "Uh Oh, what if he did give her an injection!!!! Oh No!"

Glad to hear it did go down the gullet after all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just wanted to make sure, sometimes you never know.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

How is she tonight?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Just wanted to make sure, sometimes you never know.


Well for starters I did another fecal this morning and guess what? Barber pole high in count. Don't know how high but high. This makes the third time in 2-1/2 months she been treated with Cydectin to barber pole worms. It must be the cydectin I'd not working anymore. All I have on hand is Cydectin, Valbazen, Cydectin purple, Pyrantel B. (Not for Goats) and Muse. I may have some horse paste but it has been in barn all summer. I am at a lost here. She has been given everything I can think of
I will try to post her history of I can.
scours 10/22/2017 has had for 4-5 days, get temp days 
scours 10/23/2027 take stool sample to vet 
10/23/2017 sample came back heavy BP worms, no Cocci 
10/23/2017 5ml Cydectin, keep pened up until 2nd dose 
10/25/2017 1/2 ruemen yeast bolus, temp. 104  
10/26/2017 temp-103.3 
10/27/2017 gave stomach bolis (1/2), 2ml Noromycin SQ 
OK 10/28/2017 Molly's herbals 4ml 
OK 11/2/2017 2nd dose of Cydectin 5-6 ml 
11/2/2017 Did feccal , test came back Cocci, no barber pole 
OK 11/2/2017 start on dimethox 8 ml to day then 5ml for 4 days 
OK 11/6/2017 Last dose of dimenthox 
11/6/2017 NOW SHE HAS SCOURS AGAIN- GIVE SCOUR HALT AND PROBOTICS 
OK 11/7/2017 give some rumem yeast cap- 1/2 
OK 11/8/2017 give some rumem yeast cap- 1/2 
OK 11/9/2017 give some rumem yeast cap- wholr cap 
OK 11/10/2017 give some rumem yeast cap- wholr cap 
OK 11/11/2027 give some rumem yeast cap- whole cap 
OK 11/12/2017 last dose of Cydectin 5ml 
OK 11/13/2017 gave tbsp flax seed and 3 ml B Complex shot 
OK 11/14/2017 gave tbsp flax seed and probotics drench, 3ml B complex. 
ok 11/15/2017 gave tbsp flax seed and probotics drench 
ok 11/16/2017 gave tbsp flax seed and probotics drench, 3ml B complex. 
ok 11/17/2017 gave GI Soother drench from Fir Meadows 
ok 11/18/2017 gave GI Soother drench from Fir Meadows 
ok 11/19/2017 give 3 ml B Complex & GI Sm. at 8am, 2pm, 4pm, 6m,8pm 
fed orange leaves and lemon leaves, blackberry lesves 
11/20/2017 took fecal in, Showed Barber pole worms 
11/20/2017 Vet prescribed Pyrantel B. & feed Adm medicated feed 
TO WATCH FOR: 11/21/2017 gave black berry vine and 3ml B Complex shot 
also in evening gave peto bismal and 60ml water. 
11/22/2017 gave Corid mix 25ml, 90ml electrolytes 
11/23/2017 AM-gave 60ml electrolytes, Eve.-60ml electrolytes, 15ml Corrid mix. 
11/24/2017 scours 10/22/2017 has had for 4-5 days, get temp days 
scours 10/23/2027 take stool sample to vet 
10/23/2017 sample came back heavy BP worms, no Cocci 
10/23/2017 5ml Cydectin, keep pened up until 2nd dose 
10/25/2017 1/2 ruemen yeast bolus, temp. 104 
10/26/2017 temp-103.3 
10/27/2017 gave stomach bolis (1/2), 2ml Noromycin SQ 
OK 10/28/2017 Molly's herbals 4ml 
OK 11/2/2017 2nd dose of Cydectin 5-6 ml 
11/2/2017 Did feccal , test came back Cocci, no barber pole 
OK 11/2/2017 start on dimethox 8 ml to day then 5ml for 4 days 
OK 11/6/2017 Last dose of dimenthox 
11/6/2017 NOW SHE HAS SCOURS AGAIN- GIVE SCOUR HALT AND PROBOTICS 
OK 11/7/2017 give some rumem yeast cap- 1/2 
OK 11/8/2017 give some rumem yeast cap- 1/2 
OK 11/9/2017 give some rumem yeast cap- wholr cap 
OK 11/10/2017 give some rumem yeast cap- wholr cap 
OK 11/11/2027 give some rumem yeast cap- whole cap 
OK 11/12/2017 last dose of Cydectin 5ml 
OK 11/13/2017 gave tbsp flax seed and 3 ml B Complex shot 
OK 11/14/2017 gave tbsp flax seed and probotics drench, 3ml B complex. 
ok 11/15/2017 gave tbsp flax seed and probotics drench 
ok 11/16/2017 gave tbsp flax seed and probotics drench, 3ml B complex. 
ok 11/17/2017 gave GI Soother drench from Fir Meadows 
ok 11/18/2017 gave GI Soother drench from Fir Meadows 
ok 11/19/2017 give 3 ml B Complex & GI Sm. at 8am, 2pm, 4pm, 6m,8pm 
fed orange leaves and lemon leaves, blackberry lesves 
11/20/2017 took fecal in, Showed Barber pole worms 
11/20/2017 Vet prescribed Pyrantel B. & feed Adm medicated feed 
TO WATCH FOR: 11/21/2017 gave black berry vine and 3ml B Complex shot 
also in evening gave peto bismal and 60ml water. Start Corid tomorrow. 
11/22/2017 gave Corid mix 25ml, 90ml electrolytes 
11/23/2017 AM-gave 60ml electrolytes, Eve.-60ml electrolytes, 15ml Corrid mix. 
11/24/2017 bought new Corrid, gave 15ml new mix- fed leaves 
11/25/2017 more of the same 
11/26/2017 more of the same 
11/27/2017 more of the same 
11/28/2208 copper bolus,fed apfalfa slurry, Corid dose, probotics, electrolytes,scour halt 5ml 
11/29/2017 gave probiotics drench, green oak leaves 
11/30/2017 gave probiotics drench morning & eve, green oak leaves, last dose of Corid 
new Corrid, gave 15ml new mix- fed leaves 
11/25/2017 more of the same 
11/26/2017 more of the same 
11/27/2017 more of the same 
11/28/2208 copper bolus,fed apfalfa slurry, Corid dose, probotics, electrolytes,scour halt 5ml 
11/29/2017 gave probiotics drench, green oak leaves 
11/30/2017 gave probiotics drench morning & eve, green oak leaves, last dose of Corid 12/01/17-did stool sample, can back high barber pole count. Stool now very runny.

The Ok only means I did what I'd listed, not that she is ok. I don't no where to go from here. I also have some vetrimex 1percent. It is listed for lung worms, tape worms, intestinal round worms, lice and mange mites. I don't know it it will do for Barber Pole worms. I am give out here but not give up. Where do I go now?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd say her immune system needs to be built up. I would have her on Replamin Plus. I'm not sure on wormer.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow, @TCOLVIN...You have really been through it with this girl by now. Is it time to consider moving her on? Especially with your upcoming trouble?

I'm so sorry. You have really poured yourself out for her. I'm sorry for her and for you, both.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

If you want to try something else get Levimasole (Prohibit). Jeffers has it. You may be able to find it in a feed store. Sometimes that is all that works at my house. But the others are right. She will probably always give you trouble.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I use Levimasole. I don't think it will cure what ails this girl, though. But I can say that it is a good wormer.

You are running out of time for fixing he, with your mobility issues, that is the I'm bringing up. How much do you want to put into her?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> I use Levimasole. I don't think it will cure what ails this girl, though. But I can say that it is a good wormer.
> 
> You are running out of time for fixing he, with your mobility issues, that is the I'm bringing up. How much do you want to put into her?


All that I can do. Tomorrow we start horse paste. Not sure of name but it is one that has to be squirted out and mixed again. I am thinking now of carrying her to the woods and let her eat what she wants. Then we will go from there.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

Letting her browse in the woods sounds like a great idea. I would really think about getting a microscope. There have been times lately that I thought I was dealing with coccidia, but ran my own fecal just to be sure and found only worm eggs. It would save you money and time. When my buck was really sick two summers ago, I took time to "play with" wormers and fecal samples. Now I can identify most worm eggs, and found some worms on my property were resistant to certain wormers. So if I see those eggs on the slide I know I have to use Levamisole and not waste time or money with anything else. You could be dealing with a similar problem. Only some of my goats have been affected by those worms. By the way, my deathly ill buck, who I thought I should get rid of, has stayed very healthy once I got him back in shape.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

My vote is for a different vet. Last ditch effort.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm sure someone has mentioned this before, sorry if I missed it, but, have you tried giving her a cobalt block?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I'm sure someone has mentioned this before, sorry if I missed it, but, have you tried giving her a cobalt block?


I have some Cobalt block left. They are not readily available around here and I had to order them in to me. Shipping was terrible. The only reason I haven't moved it in is that I had it in the pen with my goat that had CL postive.
Do you think I could wash it down good and give it to her?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

wifeof1 said:


> My vote is for a different vet. Last ditch effort.


Agreed, but they are scarce.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Do you know whether or not your CL goat ever got abscess puss on the block?

I can't get the blocks easily around here. I used to order cobalt boluses from Santa Cruz. I don't like the company, but no one else offers them. It might be an option for you.

If the pus got on the block, I would not think you could wash it off. If it did not, then I don't think this girl could get CL from the other goat licking it.

I'm interested to know what the more knowledgeable members think about that.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> Do you know whether or not your CL goat ever got abscess puss on the block?
> 
> I can't get the blocks easily around here. I used to order cobalt boluses from Santa Cruz. I don't like the company, but no one else offers them. It might be an option for you.
> 
> ...


She never had any pus leakage or any accesses that I ever saw. I just could not get much weight gain on her. The goat I'm treating now (Sandy), this morning I started out of house and I thought of the vetremet mecidine I had for gastrointestinal worms, I decided to Google it and it said vetromet 1 percent then in parentheses (ivermetin 1 percent) so I did a 180 degree turn and back to my frig and got 1ml vetremet and gave it to her. We will see what happens. I will give this in 10 days again and then get someone to give it to her for the next 10 . Feed her some orange tree leaves today and black berry leaves. There is so much going on to do before my foot operation , I did not get to take her to the woods
I hope to do this though but with farm prepping everything before the operation, I don't know
Nobody wants to work with them but me. I don't mind the extra time to do whatever has to be done. She may or may not be a full recovery goat but she will get everything I have to offer her. By the way, I clean the Cobalt block up and put in her pen, she went straight to it, licking it up. At this point I don't care, if she wants it, then I give it to her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/treating-barber-pole-worms.136934/

ivomec was is a good one to try on her.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/treating-barber-pole-worms.136934/
Is she anemic? How are her inner lower eyelid coloring? If anemic, give red cell.

I have to ask, are your wormers outdated?

I would give her a copper bolus. If she is deficient, she cannot fight off the worms.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I think he recently did give copper. Are you saying to give more and it was too small a dose?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If copper was given then no, no more is needed.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@TCOLVIN we know you bought fresh Corid for her, how old are your other medications?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> If copper was given then no, no more is needed.


Copper was given, about 2-3 grams.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> @TCOLVIN we know you bought fresh Corid for her, how old are your other medications?


The vetremet 1percent had a 7/18 date, so in sure it is still good.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/treating-barber-pole-worms.136934/
> 
> ivomec was is a good one to try on her.
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/treating-barber-pole-worms.136934/
> ...


Gave her a copper bolus about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All sounds good.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

TCOLVIN said:


> The vetremet 1percent had a 7/18 date, so in sure it is still good.


Praise the GOD Almighty, we have pellets. I went to the pen this morning to put some hay out, and when I saw little black spots on the ground , I went into her pen and it was pellets. I got down on my knees and thanked my GOD. This has been prayer answered. Now I pray that she continues on. She had eat all her alfafa pellets, all her orange tree leaves and was eating hay. Also I had put the colbalt Block in with her and when I go down in the mornings I add a little water on it and she goes and licks it. Just wanted to post this before I leave for Church this morning . This eve she will get B Complex shot and tomorrow morning red cell. I will order a new bottle of ivermet plus next week. Thanks.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

YAY!!!!! All my fingers and toes are crossed for you, and if you know how arthritic I am you'd know that is saying something. I'm so happy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is wonderful. Keep up on the weekly Replamin Plus


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay, that is awesome!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So good to hear.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Pam you find the BEST smilies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, these smilies are suppose to go up sometime. This is the link to them, just copy and paste if you want to use them before they are up to the site.

I am trying to get those smilies we had, before the upgrade to TGS. They were all taken away. 
I want them back, and so do others, but I guess it is time consuming, please read the link. You can comment as well.

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/more-smileys-to-add.193335/#post-2061983


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> YAY!!!!! All my fingers and toes are crossed for you, and if you know how arthritic I am you'd know that is saying something. I'm so happy.


Wouldn't you know it. Everywhere I looked for ivermetin plus, they are on backorder
I can get the 200ml and 500ml but not the 50ml. I'll keep trying, meanwhile I still have my ivermet from exp. Date 7/18.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope you find some.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Do you still have pellets?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

mariarose said:


> Do you still have pellets?


I did this morning. I left her eating alfalfa and goat feed mix with a little probiotics. I also went to wood and cut her some green oak leaves. (before 7:00am-LOL) I have been trying to get some ivermectin in the 50ml bottles but it is sold out everywhere. I can't afford to buy the large bottles with no more goats than I have.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Today is my Birthday and my little Goat Sandy gave me pellets this morning. Thank GOD. If every thing goes as planned now, after her next shot of ivermectin( next Tuesday) , she will return to herd. (because I have foot surgery the next day) I have given feeding instructions to her new feeder, that she is to eat by herself. I also have a new guy (vet) that will give her the last 10 day ivermectin shot(December 22). i am giving now a B Complex shot every other day until she joins herd. Red cell 3 times a week also. I left her this morning eating Alfalfa and timothy hay pellets. and green leaves.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

WELL DONE, SIR. (Imagine standing ovation in my living room)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy birthday! That is great she still has pellets.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What a great birthday present  Praying she stays well through your surgery and recovery!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yay pellets.







 :hbd:


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Can yo


toth boer goats said:


> Yay pellets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you use ivermectin on pregnant goats? I've seen this somewhere but can't find it. I am doing a fecal on a couple of pregnant goat and just wondered.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goat Berries. The Birthday Present for the Man Who Has Everything...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You can use ivermectin, just not ivermectin plus.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Can yo


toth boer goats said:


> Yay pellets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you use ivermectin on pregnant goats? I've seen this somewhere but can't find it. I am doing qa fecal on a couple of pregnant goat and just wondered.


ksalvagno said:


> Yes.


I'll order some today. I the generic as good as the regular? price is a little different.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes it is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, Ivomec injectable is safe for preggo's. 

It is best though with any wormer, if possible, not to worm early term pregnancy. How far along are they?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, Ivomec injectable is safe for preggo's.
> 
> It is best though with any wormer, if possible, not to worm early term pregnancy. How far along are they?


Probably a month and a half to 2 months


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Went to pen this morning and goat berries everywhere. GOD is good.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Berries everywhere is beyond great for you. YAY


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is doing better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is better.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is just great!!!


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Yes it is.


Update on Sandy "The parasite kid". She is now back with the herd. She had one last treatment of ivermetin tomorrow. She is eating good and dropping berries. Thank you for all your in put and thank GOD for showing me how to sift thru it. You all are a great bunch of guys and gals. Merry Christmas to all and to all "I hope you have goat berries for Christmas". I go in for foot surgery Wed. this week and I have my wingman covering for me and to keep updated on conditions and any changes he might see going on around the barn.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

LOLOL.

"Goat Berries for Christmas!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha: Glad she is better.


----------

